# Elgin twin 60 on Ebay???



## Antney (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to this hobby and was wondering if anyone could give me some input. There is an Elgin Twin 60 on Ebay right now for $11,900. I really like the bike, would love to have it...now the big ???? Has this seller lost his mind or is this bike worth that kind of money??/ I'd make him a realistic offer if someone could guide me a bit here. Seems steep to me but again, I'm new at this...Thanks for any help...

Tony


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 7, 2010)

There is a killer twin 50 listed right now Item number:	130365426022


----------



## jwm (Feb 7, 2010)

A thing is worth exactly what someone will pay for it. I have spent reckless amounts of money to get stuff I really wanted- over five hundred bucks back in 1980 to get my B6, for example, and  about the same amount this last December to get my Stingray Spoiler. I'm not exactly rich, or even well-to-do, so five bills is a serious matter. But it was worth it to me, and then some. That twin 60 is all kinds of cool. Eleven thousand dollars worth of cool? Not to me. And there isn't much chance that the Elgin would appreciate in value enough to make it an investment of any sort- not in one man's lifetime anyway.  Nonetheless, someone out there may have the disposable income to drop on that bike, and they just may do it. To that hypothetical person, it is indeed worth over eleven grand.

JWM


----------



## Antney (Feb 7, 2010)

Is there no reference material available with any kind of value range on these things? I agree there are some things out there I just had to have and I paid whatever it took to get...within reason...I don't mind handing over a five hundred bucks more than something is worth for the convenience of having it now or filling a hole in my collection...time can absorb that cost if you hold on to it long enough...but 12 large can fill a lot of holes! lol....


----------



## OldRider (Feb 7, 2010)

If I recall correctly last year someone  posted a Elgin Bluebird for sale on this site, I believe it sold for about 6 grand.


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 7, 2010)

I saw a nice original twin about 3 years ago for 5 grand..dont know if it sold or not....12 grand is big money for a bicycle considering that you can get a killer antique motorcycle for that amount....course if there is a collector who really wants that elgin, and has money to burn, ya never know.


----------



## jwm (Feb 7, 2010)

He has a "make offer" button on the auction. How much would you give for it? You have nothing to lose by making the offer. Sometimes sellers will put ridiculously high prices on things hoping that  someone will get crazy and  bite. I've spent a lot of time watching  the toy collecting market. There are wealthy buyers in Asia, and even in the Middle East who will hand over astronomical sums for rare toys in C10 condition. Anything's possible. If you offered four grand, and no one else so much as nibbled, you might get it. Could be worth a try.

JWM


----------



## OldRider (Feb 7, 2010)

Here is a link to the thread where that other Elgin Bluebird was sold!
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...res-INSIDE-(1-owner)&highlight=elgin+bluebird


----------



## eazywind (Feb 8, 2010)

My take is that the 60 is a way rarer bike than the bluebird. I have seen plenty of bluebirds, but only 3 or 4 Elgin 60's. Not saying that the 60 is worth 11 grand right now, but it may have fetched that a few years ago when rare bikes were getting top dollar. Look at the only known shaft drive Elgin Robin. I believe it was valued at 20 or 25 grand. Marc


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2010)

If you saw hte same one I did the description points out that this was actually a 40 upgraded to a 50. 







markivpedalpusher said:


> There is a killer twin 50 listed right now Item number:	130365426022


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 8, 2010)

As much as I love 'em, I couldn't see spending much over $6000, even if I won the lottery. I would love to have a Bluebird one day! The twins are interesting, but not my cup o'tea. Like everyone has said, it's how bad you want it!


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 15, 2010)

This ones available, a 1941 4 Star Deluxe Twin bar.


----------



## Sean (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice. Chrome rims are original to that model?


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes they are.


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 16, 2010)

eazywind said:


> "My take is that the 60 is a way rarer bike than the bluebird."
> 
> Marc, from my understanding the Elgin Twin-bar TRIKE  is even rarer than the 60!!  Those things are worth a small fortune!


----------

